# Ways to cut back...



## AudreyNicole (May 12, 2006)

I thought it might be helpful if we start a list of ways to cut back on the bad stuff, without starving ourselves!  Please feel free to add anything...

- Use Margarine instead of butter or better yet, spray butter instead of margarine

- Use cooking spray instead of oil or butter when cooking

- Buy low fat or fat free versions of your favorite foods

- Order a smaller version of your favorite startbucks drink (in a low fat if available) and WITHOUT whipped cream.  If you usually get a grande, get a tall instead!  This way you can still enjoy your favorite drink without all those extra calories!

- This might sound weird, but use mild salsa instead of spaghetti sauce on your pasta.  Salsa is much better for you, and it tastes SOOO good!

- Buy lower fat milk.  I recently made the switch from 2% milk to 1% milk.  It really doesn't taste that different, and it is much better for you.  1% might not seem like alot, but it does make a difference!

So, what can you add to this list?


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2006)

coffee drinks: nonfat...the cals saved are noticable.
become a label reader. Read the labels for what you're puttinginto your body.
At restaurants, eat half of what you order. Save or discard the rest.


----------



## Janice (May 12, 2006)

I like to sub olive oil for cooking spray/butter/veg oil when cooking.


----------



## Wattage (May 12, 2006)

Ahh the age old butter margarine debate! Cutting back on butter vs. margarine is no difference in terms of calories - all fat has essentially the same numer of calories per serving. The only benefit is selecting non-hydrogenated margarines is to avoid the cholesterol and saturated fats associated with butter. If you don't eat a lot of butter, I wouldn't even bother switching. If you do, it is absolutely essential that you eat non-hydrogenated vegetable products, such as margarine. Otherwise, this stuff is worse for you than butter.

In terms of cutting out of other areas, we are definitely on the right track! Low fat or non-fat versions of things are great -- I love non-fat yogurt, low-fat cheeses, mayo, cottage cheese and milk. 

Also, diet pops are a great substitute if you are having trouble kicking a soda habit. Furthermore, many frozen treats, such as popsicles, come made with sucralose now. 

Other ideas I use:

In baking recipes, substitute half the oil or fat req. with pureed prunes or unsweetened apple sauce.

Buy unsweetened things (applesauce, cereals, yogurts, soymilk) and add your own sweetner - I use honey. You will almost never add the entire amount that was originally in the product.

I also use non-fat plain yogurt for everything! I use it to make salad dressings, top baked potatoes, eat on its own. This stuff is so versatile AND good for you! No fridge should be without it.

Keep the list going everyone! This is great - thanks Audrey!


----------



## Tyester (May 12, 2006)

Butter -  "I cant Believe It's Not Butter" nonfat butter spray(Fabio tested) - seriously, I cant believe its not

Cutting back on oil in HEAVY DOSES - Olive oil contains EFA's, which the human body actually needs, but in small amounts

Anything LOW/NON Sodium - excessive amounts of salt leads to high blood pressure, heart attacks, heart disease, etc... Lowering sodium will also reduce water retention

Splenda instead of sugar - I have yet to hear it causes cancer in lab rats after they eat 5lbs of it

Skim milk - staying away from saturated animal fat is good, same goes for all non-fat dairy

Eat Fiber - it'll help flatten your stomach, as well as slows down the abosrbtion process(meaning vitamens and minerals will be put to better use)

Honestly, I could go all day with this... but that's all I got off the top of my head.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 22, 2006)

I thought of another one this weekend.  I used mustard on  my ham and cheese sandwich instead of mayo.  I was SHOCKED to see that yellow mustard has no fat, calories, or carbs!  And it was SOOOO good!


----------



## Shawna (May 22, 2006)

Instead of using any oil when I am cooking (and yes, I am a fantastic cook) I use a lower heat setting and cook with a bit of water or lemon juice.  Chicken, beef or vegetable broth also work really well and contain almost nothing.  The lemon juice is my favorite to use though.  It works wonders in stir fry, pasta, mexican, well anything really.  Also, if you are cooking any type of meat, it has it's own fat in it.  You don't really need to add fat to it.  Again, use a lower heat setting and the natural juices will cook the meat.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

I buy sugarfree popsicles for my dessert kick. Keep sugar free jello for dessert as well. 

Become friends with sphaghetti squash... you get to cut our carbs for a meal and include a veggine instead. It's such a different taste... I adore it, it adds more to my meal.

This one is silly, but I never ever cheat on fast food... it's so not worth it... I save it up and go out to eat somewhere I'm really craving to just get it over with. It's about moderation, in my opinion.

My starbucks fix is espresso shot with soy milk and a package of splenda.


----------



## lovalotz (May 29, 2006)

When eating meals,
don't put your average serving on the plate all at once. Eat slowly and if you want more afterwards, wait 20min before going for more.
It helps to see if u are still hungry.


----------



## farra712 (May 31, 2006)

I have definitely started substituting some things, such as:

Turkey Pepperoni instead of regular (I use this with whole wheat flatbread , fat free cheese, and organic pizza sauce to make my own little pizzas when I feel like I might freak out and order a whole one)

Sugar free or all fruit spread

Natures own 100% whole wheat bread.  (a two-slice serving has less than half the calories of white bread, and more fiber and even a little protein!)

Multigrain pita chips (I buy the Reginie's kind..they contain flaxseed, are made of 100% whole grains, are cooked in non-hydronated soybean oil, have a little fiber and no preservatives.  You can order other flavors online at regenies.com)

8th continent light chocolate soymilk (veerrry good for a chocolate craving and about the same calories as 1% milk)

Fat free or 1%/2% milk cheeses

Sugar free oatmeal (you can find this in most flavors..just sweeten with splenda if you want, but there is already a little in there)

La tortilla factory tortillas (these have only 80 calories for the large size, are low in fat, taste good, are fulllll of fiber, and have protein, too!)

whole grain or brown rice instead of white rice

Some things are not worth substituting(IMO), though you may end up eating more calories:

Peanut butter (the natural kind with no ingredients other than peanuts and salt) -  They are starting to make reduced fat and reduced carb peanut butters, but if you look at the ingredients they still contain all kinds of bad for you oils, hardly any fiber or protein, and a lot of sugar!  It is worth your health to eat the natural kind for 190-210 rather than one of the "good for you" versions for 160-180.  

the above mentioned butter/vs margarine applies here also


----------



## Wattage (May 31, 2006)

Farra - reading your thread just made me SO hungry!!


----------



## farra712 (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Farra - reading your thread just made me SO hungry!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

HAha..it is my day off so I got a lot of ideas from things I felt like eating!


----------

